# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Targeted: One day only. Rand Paul/ Thomas Massie

## tommyrp12

This movie is in theaters for one day only. Tomorrow. Rand Paul and Thomas Massie are in it. Hopefully this gets more exposure. 
http://targetedthemovie.com/#




> Synopsis
> Wintons Motion Pictures and KAOS Connect delivers a new, hard-hitting Town Hall Event to movie theatres, featuring the documentary film, TARGETED: EXPOSING THE GUN CONTROL AGENDA, coupled with a impactful Gun Control debate hosted by former CNN White House correspondent, Dan Lothian, with experts representing both sides of the issue. TARGETED examines one of the most critical matters of our time and will take you on a fast-paced journey following 22-year-old director, Jesse Winton as he travels the world uncovering the historical roots of the Gun Control agenda. TARGETED features interviews with Governor Mike Huckabee, Senator Rand Paul, Congressman Joe Wilson, Fox News Contributor Katie Pavlich and panel perspectives from Dennis Henigan, former Vice President of the Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence, Debbie Hines, Legal Analyst and former Baltimore Prosecutor and David Keene, former President of the NRA.
> In Theatres One Night Only, September 29.

----------

